# Hamster bedding help



## Saif15 (Apr 10, 2009)

Hello, what can I put on the cage floor? Is Megazorb good for hamsters? Also what can I use for a bed? and where in the cage do I put it?


----------



## Maiisiku (Feb 20, 2009)

Actually I was thinking of using a jam jar as a bed in the past but lots of them will use carboard tubes ora bed made especially. You can use special cotten especially for hamsters or the shredded bedding from petstores (which is safer) or you can shred toilet roll for them. You can use a litter based thing for the floor of the cage or sawdust. You can put the bed anywhere userally somewhere out of the way like a corner.


----------



## Saif15 (Apr 10, 2009)

Is toilet roll safe for them? what if they eat it? Is there a specific type of toilet roll or can I just use any? Anyway, I want to know the best thing for the floor for hamsters, is it megazorb? carefresh?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I use Shavings from the pet shop, I avoid sawdust as it seems to irritate small animals eyes. I have always used ripped up toilet roll for bedding and I prefer a cardboard box with a door/hole cut in it, for a bed as I can throw it away and start again with a new one when i clean the cage out. Please avoid the cotton wool type bedding from the pet shops it is really dangerous, I just wish they would stop selling it.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

I like woodshavings for on the cage floor, and I like to put either toilet roll, or [email protected] paper bedding in their beds. My hammies all have different bed preferences. Misty likes her little grey house thing, Jasper sleeps under his platform in a pile of tissue, and William will not sleep in anything but a cardboard box. So he has a microwave popcorn box filled with tissues which he likes. It's getting holey now though, so next cage clean time he will be getting a Roses box


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

My daughter use's [email protected] shavings for the bottom floor and uses nettledown bedding from [email protected] for inside his log cabin he love's it !  he is nearly 3 years old now and still going strong hope this helps xx


----------



## Saif15 (Apr 10, 2009)

*So can I make my hamster sleep in boxes with tissue paper like in happysaz's pic? toilet paper is not dangerous, is it?*


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Nope toilet paper is fine! It gives them something to chew and they can move it to where they please. They also like toilet roll tubes, so you can use the whole of the toilet roll!

Char
xxx


----------



## Saif15 (Apr 10, 2009)

*Is wood shavings soft? where can I get it?*


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Any supermarket animal aisle!

Char
xxx


----------



## Saif15 (Apr 10, 2009)

*Is woodshavings alright for hamsters? I hear its bad for their eyes?*


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Saif15 said:


> *Is woodshavings alright for hamsters? I hear its bad for their eyes?*


Woodshavings are fine, sawdust can be a bit fine and make their eyes sore.


----------



## Saif15 (Apr 10, 2009)

*So would I find wood shavings in sainsburys and waitrose? Would my syrian be alright with it?*


----------



## Maiisiku (Feb 20, 2009)

not sure if waitrose would sell it but I know sainsburry and tesco do. Woodshavings is what I ment not sawdust I am having a dur day lol Woodshavings is fine for their little eyes as it's in bigger pieces. I use woodshavings for my syrrian and she is fine with it. They love chewing boxes and tubing too.


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

[email protected] home my daughters hamster max is 3 years old now .. so it cant be bad he has NEVER been to the vets either hes happy and healthy :thumbup1: x


----------



## Obsidian_Winter (Jan 25, 2009)

It depends on the hamster, but apparently dwarf hamsters are especialy prone to an allergic reaction to cedar so you may want to avoid cedar wood shavings to be on the safe side...pine is better for the enviroment too (they grow REALLY quickly so it's a renewable source)


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

You shouldn't use pine at all in a hamsters cage, its an irritant to them.

Char
xxx


----------



## Saif15 (Apr 10, 2009)

*Is woodshaving alright on syrians?*


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

Woodshavings are fine. Most people use them


----------



## Obsidian_Winter (Jan 25, 2009)

CharleyRogan said:


> You shouldn't use pine at all in a hamsters cage, its an irritant to them.
> 
> Char
> xxx


Really? I've been using pine shavings for months now and I haven't seen any reactions to it (besides them rolling and burrowing through them)


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

When I was thinking bout getting a hamster I was reading all these things online about bedding.

Selecting a hamster or hamsters

Welcome to the British Hamster Association Web Site

Gerbils & Hamsters: hamster bedding, dwarf hamster, pine bedding

Char
xxx


----------

